# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire - stuck in F2 setup



## kb70 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have an Acer Aspire 5742 and after I downloaded some photos just now from my HTC desire to the laptop, the screen only gave me option to hit F2 set up. I did so and ended up on a screen saying InsydeH20 setup utility. I now have no clue what to do. I hit ESC and it asks me whether I want to exit discarding changes. I don't know whether to hit yes or no. If i hit no, the other option is F10 save and exit. I'm guessing I don't want F9 setup default as am assuming that that will go back to factory settings. Reason I don't know is that I've no clue what 'changes' it is asking me whether I want to save or not. Also no clue what either option will take me back to and whether I'll still be frozen out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire - stuck in F2 setup*

If no changes were made then you can either choose *exit discarding changes *or *setup defaults* then exit saving changes (this only set the BIOS setting to default not factory restore.

If unable to boot follow the below steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## kb70 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Acer Aspire - stuck in F2 setup*

Thank you. I did exit discarding changes and actually windows did then boot up. Thank you for your time. Karen


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire - stuck in F2 setup*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------

